# Q45 MAF swap



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

A bigger MAF means more airflow, and the stock 240SX MAF's are only good to around 250whp, if you push major boost. Buying a bigger MAF is an easy solution that allows piggy back management to balance much larger fuel ratios. The 300ZX TT MAF is difficult to wire, smaller, and in many cases just as expensive as the monstrous Q45 MAF. Here is a size comparison between the 300ZX TT MAF and the Q45, the Q MAF is on the left.

As you can see, the 90mm Q45 MAF is much larger than the Z32 TT MAF. The Z32 MAF actually fits inside of the Q45 MAF.

This is an easy and effective MAF swap. The Q45 is said to be the largest hot wire MAF ever manufactured (same size as the Skline GTR MAF), and it's certainly a joke to wire. It will take 3" silicone connectors if you squeeze it on, but if you can get 3 1/4", that will work better. I squished mine into 3" connectors. The MAF adapters with intake cone are on EBay for cheap, and they even come with a nice little gasket.

Wiring this is a joke. All 240SX KA24 MAF harnesses have the same colors:
Black with white stripe = 12V
White = MAF signal
Black = ground
The Q MAF has three wires as well:
Red = 12V
White = MAF signal
Black = ground

So easy a baby could do it! This saves you the nightmarish headache of Z32 MAF wiring, which is quite confusing. There are 4 different types of Z32 TT MAFs, all with completely different wiring colors, and all with no correspondence to year or model. They are simply called A, B, C, and D. Some of the harnesses have 1 or even 2 dummy wires, which do nothing. 
Q45 is a cheap and easy MAF that flows much better than the Z32 TT MAF, is more unique, and gets the ladies revved up. If you have a KA24DET and can't afford stand alone, this is the biggest, baddest MAF you can buy.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

awesome info, you need to make a KA24DET bible thread, and have a lot of these posts put in there


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm not sure that this works for ALL SR20's, but this is how the SR20 harness looks:
Orange = MAF signal
White = ground
The 12V is orange with blue stripe OR white with red stripe.


----------



## Mamba (Jan 28, 2008)

i dont mean to bring up a dead topic but i was just wondering wat people settings on their safc are for the Q45 maf?? im running 370cc injectors aswell. let me know
thanks in advance


----------

